# Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi)



## dolina (Oct 28, 2013)

Spotted  Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by  alabang, on Flickr

The  Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) is a species of bird in  the Alcedinidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: Spotted Wood Kingfisher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Location: La Mesa Ecopark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy Cow, that is spot on!
great DOF and clarity, you must be happy with this one.
Nancy


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice image.  Great colors, super light, and a cooperative subject, too.


----------



## dolina (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Nancy and Lambert.

Thanks tesaver deegee wayne dave columbarius SK Nathaniel Chris Montana and Stan

For those interested both the Indigo and Spotted Kingfishers are readily viewable today within Metro Manila.

Very easy birds to take photos of. A 400mm + crop body can easily take up 1/3rd the frame.

This is the route from Manila International Airport Terminal 1 to La Mesa Ecopark that is less than 31km according to Google Maps. From the Ecopark's entrance it is less than a 1km walk to the shooting site through a partially asphalted foot path.

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...4AAd8Ww3Bw&oq=NAIA+Terminal+1&mra=ls&t=m&z=13

In terms of number of bird photogs/watchers at any given time I normally count half a dozen at most.

As for hotel accommodations there are a lot of hotels near the Ecopark to stay at for reasonable rates. Just read the reviews for the hotels near by and match them to your comfort level.

I do not know how much it costs to travel there via taxi but it should not cost more than 1,000 Philippine Pesos.

Entrance to Ecopark is free for "bird watchers". Just show them your bins or camera for proof.

Spend a weekend here for Philippine endemics. It is more ideal to visit during weekdays. Less weekend crowd jogging, walking or biking.

A 320ml bottle of Pale Pilsen beer starts at 26 Philippine Pesos.


----------



## Bo4key (Oct 28, 2013)

Wonderful colors and I love the framing you've achieved within the frame.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 28, 2013)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Oct 29, 2013)

Really nice shot, lovely colours. One thing I might adjust is your watermark, little distracting. It draws the eye away from the subject, maybe make it smaller and a little faded.


----------



## dolina (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Boake coastal and Johnny


----------



## willard3 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice kingfisher,. I see lots of them because I am a fisherman, but have never seen one this color.


----------



## dolina (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Willard


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 7, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## dolina (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Woodsman.


----------



## dolina (Nov 24, 2013)

Remix... same EXIF as above but recropped.




Spotted  Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by  alabang, on Flickr


----------



## mariohn (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful capture!


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 24, 2013)

That first one is a real wall-hanger.  Great colours, and composition.  Thanks for sharing.

WesternGuy


----------



## LarryLomona (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice shots.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow great capture. Looks like he actually posed for you


----------



## dolina (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Larry and Spanish.


----------



## dolina (Dec 6, 2013)

Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 1 sec &#402;/5.6 ISO 160 400mm


----------

